# Rebuild or replace?



## Cdh9400t (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey everyone. I have an older coleman power mate 60gal compressor that has hit the end of its life. It's using oil and takes forever to build pressure. This thing is about 12-15 years old if I remember right. My question is should I rebuild this or pick up a new husky that my local homedepot has for $425? Thanks for any advice


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If it is in otherwise good shape and the parts are still available rebuild if not then replace but before making that decision I'd suggest pulling the head and make sure that the cylinder is still in good shape.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, if the cylinder is still in good shape, you could save some good money by rebuilding.


----------



## Cdh9400t (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will remove the head an go from there. Thanks guys.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

motorhead12 said:


> Yeah, if the cylinder is still in good shape, you could save some good money by rebuilding.


Nice quote ! ! . . I agree with you.


----------

